# Used set ups



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Are used reloading set ups worth buying? I'm looking at getting into reloading and trying to decide what to buy. I noticed on cabelas website there is a wide range of prices. Do you get what you pay for? I'm sure this has been well covered on this forum, so do some more looking.
Thanks guys
Papapete


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

RCBS Master Kit is the easiest way to start.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I guess it depends on what in included. If you can get it cheap enough than it would probably be worth it. You do stand a chance of getting someone else's problems.

Many people on this forum use turret press. I did not like my Lyman turret press. I found some old 243 brass the other month and measured them. They were not straight at all. it is like they were being pressed to one side. I am happy I got rid of that press and the 243. Heck I could still be using that damaged brass.

I think single stage presses are the easiest way to start loading. There are many options on presses and many opinions on what is the best.

If you find something on the cheap look it up and see what it goes for new and ask questions if you have any.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Do you have an opinion on the Lee kit?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

papapete said:


> Do you have an opinion on the Lee kit?


I've used their dies, they seem to work as well as any others. The auto-prime is an excellent tool, and cheap to-boot. I don't have enough experience with any of the rest of their tools to really comment.

I can tell you I'm using a Rock Chucker that's as old as I am with 0 trouble. I needed a spent primer catch tray this spring and RCBS sent me one no charge, for a 30+ year old machine.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

One of our reserve deputies will have a bunch of reloading equipment for sale as soon as he gets me a list. His father passed away this winter and he doesn't want to keep any of it. I know he had a Rockchucker and a Lee press. He also had a dozen dies, bullets, primers, powder etc. I don't know what all, but as soon as I get a list I will post it on nodak.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Horsager said:


> I've used their dies, they seem to work as well as any others.


I have one set of their dies and although they seem to work fine, and are less money, I don't like them as much as I like the RCBS dies. I guess it comes down to what you are used to. All my other dies are either RCBS or Hornady. I like both of those real well.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

All but 2 sets of my own dies are Redding and I like them. My dad has quite a few Lee dies and I can't say I really notice and difference.


----------

